# Reel Repair



## GLW (Apr 22, 2017)

Needing my Penn cleaned, oiled, and new line put on. Did a search, but Going Fishing on Lillian Highway does not do it anymore.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pompano Joe's Reel Works
(850) 516-2409 
[email protected] 

He repairs and tunes.
I do not think he replaces line, that can be done at Outrcast Bait and Tackle *


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Pompano Joe's Reel Works
> (850) 516-2409
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


I don't think Joe is taking any work, I think he's only upgrading/restoring and selling reels that he buys and only when he feels like it. I hope I'm wrong, he does outstanding work and with Keith on the sidelines it's definitely a need.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

The the guy that used to work at goin fishing is Ron. He runs it out of his house at Rod and Reel Depot off 9 mile by lowes. Do a google search you will find him. Believe it’s Fowler ave he is located on.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> The the guy that used to work at goin fishing is Ron. He runs it out of his house at Rod and Reel Depot off 9 mile by lowes. Do a google search you will find him. Believe it’s Fowler ave he is located on.


Yup. Last time I talked to him he was about 6 weeks out.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

pretty sure joe is still doing work on them


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I am now available. 

Keith 850 712-1650


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*^^^^ This guy. ^^^^*


----------

